# 9-ft Shark off Sunglow Pier 3/10 - NEED ID'ed



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

9-ft Shark off Sunglow Pier 3/10 - My buddy fishing on Sunglow caught a 9-ft shark using a whole Whiting for bait on Friday night. He estimated it to be 250 to 300-lbs. I saw it and tried to lift it and I believe it because I weigh 175-lbs and this thing was far heavier than me. He caught using 100-lb PowerPro and about 6-ft of 450-lb braided cable for leader and it took about 30-minutes to land and 9 people to bring up on the dock with 2 gaffs. Needless to say, the shark was severely gut hooked and gonna die. It was humorous how there were about 20 surfers in the water and all but 2 got out after they saw this monster shark pulled out of the water. 

Also found the time so sneak in some sheepies over the last few days. Caught this micro drum off my friends dock on the intracoastal in Ponce:










And this puppy off the Ponce Jetty yesterday:


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*No clue on the shark*

but those are some nice fish. that drum musta weighed #50


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*That looks....*

Like maybe a sandbar shark. Not really too sure.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

It's either a Sand Tiger or a Lemon...Tail's too thick for a Sandbar or a Bull.


----------



## philr (Sep 4, 2004)

Not a Sand Bar, Bull or Dusky shark. They all have wider triangular slashing teeth.

Phil Rowe


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

After a little research...Thick tail, skinny, pointed teeth= 

Sand Tiger!


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

Zach, I think he fetched up a Sand Tiger Shark.

http://marinebio.org/species.asp?id=92


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

See, that's what i get for searching around and posting before I look to see if anyone else beat me to it.


----------



## Snags (Jan 28, 2006)

Too bad you couldn't release it. It coulda been a contender!


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

I think its a grey nurse shark but it lives in australia.Heres a website to what i think it is.http://www.abyss.com.au/nurse.html


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

Heres another website.http://www.diveoz.com.au/gns/default.asp


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

Perichois, Grey Nurse is another name for the Sand Tiger.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

It's 100% Sandtiger!


DB77 caught a nice one two years ago up here in VA.

Ours died too after trying to revive it. I wonder if they have a more difficult time with stress than other sharks after the fight.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Sand Tiger*

It is a Sand Tiger as several have pointed out. We used to catch them that size frequently off the charter boat docks at night in Ocean City, Md when I was kid.

I believe they are now on the protected list for sharks and it is illegal to kill them. You may wish to check this out before taking another.


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry didnt know that derek.


----------



## Perichois (Mar 5, 2006)

P.S I think I watch to much discovery channel


----------



## derek (Nov 6, 2003)

That's alright, I didn't realize they were protected here in the states until Sea Level pointed it out. 

They are nasty looking critters. There are (or were, anyway) several down at Sea World, and they seemed to like to hang out by the tunnel that runs through the shark tank, so you could get a really good look at 'em.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Sand Tigers*

They are included on the protected species list that is at the bottom of the "Basic Recreational Saltwater Fishing Regulations" page in the Florida Recreational Fishing Regs annual brochure.

Sand Tigers look fearsome, but have never been documented in an unprovoked attack on man. They are slow to reproduce and were placed on the protected list to aid in keeping their numbers in balance.

Anyone wishing to kill a shark needs to be able to properly ID the Sand Tiger and Bigeye Sand Tiger, or risk a fine. The others on the list of protected species are not likely to be caught by those on a Pier and Surf forum -- Basking and Great White.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*While we're on the topic*

of having a fish die while trying to release or anything else that prevents release, if say you catch a pomp and it dies and you already have your limit what do you do. toss it back?


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

Delete your pics.
Someone may be watching.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

*couple of things to note...*

Couple of things to note for those that didn't take the time to read the original post write up and just looked at the pics...

1.) I am not the one who caught the shark.

2.) He was severely gut hooked and *going to die* from the combination of being gut hooked, being gaffed, and dragged up the side of the pier before an ID could even be made.

3.) As many of you know, I've put in many, many hours at Sunglow and never once have I seen an overslot Red kept, or for that matter a protected species. The guys who are regulars there are very serious about conservation in the sense that if it's not within the law, they don't keep it. I've seen many overslot Reds caught there, and all have been snapped for a quick pic and released. Additionally, the folks on the Sunglow Pier will whip a Red about 10 times quicker than the guys in the lagoon who sit there and play with them for a long time on light tackle, thus reducing their chance of a healthy release. From what I've seen, some of the fishermen down at the Ponce jetty are far more likely to keep under/overslot and out of season fish, but I have never seen it happen at Sunglow.


----------



## budman (Mar 24, 2005)

Dude, that is like shooting deer and then checking for antlers. You need to read the book before you set the hook.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

BM,

KZ did not set the hook, rather someone else!

He just reported the catch, that's it!!!


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

fisherkid said:


> of having a fish die while trying to release or anything else that prevents release, if say you catch a pomp and it dies and you already have your limit what do you do. toss it back?


You keep it and you're over the limit -- no waivers.

I'd find some less fortunate fisherman and give him the extra one. Make sure those you keep are at least 11" from nose to tail fork.

Good fishing!


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Sea Level said:


> You keep it and you're over the limit -- no waivers.
> 
> I'd find some less fortunate fisherman and give him the extra one. Make sure those you keep are at least 11" from nose to tail fork.
> 
> Good fishing!


I understand that. what I'm saying is if a fish dies you toss it back or is there something to do with it. studies? 


> at least 11" from nose to tail fork


 11 to twenty one over twenty
not trying to be a jerk just making sure nobody thinks that you can keep any of them over 20


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Fisher Kid I talked to a FWC officer at the Florida Sportsman Show about keeping already dead or badly hooked trout out of season and he said to throw them back. He said even though you don't mean to break the law they can't prove that. So throw em' back.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*thanks*



Pond Fisher said:


> Fisher Kid I talked to a FWC officer at the Florida Sportsman Show about keeping already dead or badly hooked trout out of season and he said to throw them back. He said even though you don't mean to break the law they can't prove that. So throw em' back.


yeah I kind of figured that you should toss them back but I wasn't sure if there were studies to give it to or something. deffinatly don't keep it to eat.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I can see the waste in throwing something back that is going to die anyways. It's kind of hard to catch something and find out it's a protected species while watching it die. Only consolation is the ocean does recycle it, although I wouldn't mind recycling some shark steaks into my freezer.

The whole thing is, people like us could keep a fish now and then that's under/over because it was going to die anyways without it being a problem. But then we'd have every heehaw keeping monster redfish and saying it was going to die. See the point I'm trying to make? Sometimes conservation works against itself. Such is the nature of the beast.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

I just wish you'd put the picture of the shark back up.....


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I hope you understand why it's not there Otter, don't want anyone getting in trouble for a mistake.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bm*

That is not like deer hunting.

Anytime anyone of us go out, we have no idea what is at the end of the line when set the hook.

He could've hooked a legal fish and shark chomped on it and got hooked. Maybe they could of ID the fish before landing; but I for a fact do not know every species out there.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Must be cold up north...*

If this is all you have to talk about.
Guy hooked a shark... Did not know what species it was... Asked... KZ try to help ID the fish..... Turns out protected shark... Won't do that again... 
End of Story...
When make a big deal out of a mistake of a fellow fisherman. Use that hot air and fuel a crusade on finding the real poachers.... Not a guy that hook a huge shark on a pier.
Sorry just my $.02. I do that with Liberal as well.... 
KZ rocks and is a stand up citizen so lets all get along.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*To Budman*

My apologies for the snappy post.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Orest...*

kind of like that post...
Had logic in it....


----------

